# Stewart County - 2200 acres



## buzzglover (Mar 14, 2018)

Established (25+ years) club near Brooklyn in Stewart County looking for 5-6 members. We have all types of woods from planted pines to hardwood bottoms. Good camping area. We use a pin in/out system. Limit 2 bucks and 2 does per membership. Hog hunting is available year round. We had 29 members last year and are looking to keep about the same for 2018/2019. $800 For information call 770-823-6761.


----------



## reelmn (Mar 23, 2018)

Do you still have openings?


----------



## Lowe (Mar 23, 2018)

Very interested contact me at 478-954-9291 or message


----------



## Jethro1214 (Jan 16, 2019)

buzzglover said:


> Established (25+ years) club near Brooklyn in Stewart County looking for 5-6 members. We have all types of woods from planted pines to hardwood bottoms. Good camping area. We use a pin in/out system. Limit 2 bucks and 2 does per membership. Hog hunting is available year round. We had 29 members last year and are looking to keep about the same for 2018/2019. $800 For information call 770-823-6761.


 Can you tell me if you're gonna have any openings for the 2019/2020 season 
Thanks Ken


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 17, 2019)

Locked til OP ask to open. 
OP has not been on here sence March of last year. 
He has number posted.


----------

